# Lilac...anyone work it before?



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I need a twelve step process or something…..I'm officially addicted to cutting open trees to see what beauty lies inside. I just received yet another present. Some lilac from a 50-60 year old bush. Some of it is almost 6" in dia. I cut a few short pieces and was very pleasantly surprised….nice grain…seems very tough, but light, machines nice. See the pictures… I'll probably be able to get six or eight 1/2" x 5" x 2' boards and a bunch of smaller sections 1/2" x 4" x 1'

Anyone have any experience working it and remember what the properties are like?







And since we are talking about fun on the bandsaw…here is what the burl I cleaned up looks like….still needs some work. That big hole in the middle was a 3/4" rock…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I have not worked with it, but it also looks like great pen turning blank stock.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Someone posted something about Lilac. Do a search to see if you can find it. It may have been Scott. But, I don't remember.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I've turned a fair amount of it…goblets and such…usually throw away pieces. I've never had the compulsion to saw it into boards though.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Impressive size piece of lilac…. Can't say I've ever seen one of such diameter!

oh it works so nice, turns wonderfully… glass like finish without sanding.

Here's the lamp I'll soon be returning to work on…


a spoon we were gifted









lilac turning, 4th from left


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I was surprised at the size as well…pleased but surprised. It usually dies long before reaching that size. I had never even thought of it as a wood to be worked until today. All the pieces I've ever seen..(we have a lot of lilacs ourselves) get punky in the middle and rot from the inside out. This almost looks like a heavily grained poplar with a little extra color.

I can't wait to build something and turn a little…gotta get that lathe working.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I've done some carving with lilac.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

It looks like beautiful wood. I am sure you can find some nice items to make with it. Maybe a jewelry box or something like that?


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Bob
--nice looking grain patterns you have there in the wood!

I've used lilac and still do use lilac for 'legs' on benches and tables for my rustic furniture. Actually I have met quite a few rustic woodworkers who use lilac for the 'legs' of tables, benches and chairs since the wood offers so many twists of character and is a stable wood.

When the wood starts getting to the size (diameter) you are talking about, the lilac bush is in need of some radically aggressive pruning with a chainsaw. So I am always keeping my eyes and ears open and will offer my services as free, to cut back the homeowners bushes in exchange for the wood.

Lilac finishes up exceptionally smooth with sanding, and looks great when finished with tung oil or even a hand rubbed varnish and then just a rubbing out with #0000 steel wool. I have also used the hand rubbed poly's by Minwax, which is a great finish if you are not wanting to make your own.

I myself have never put the wood through my bandsaw yet, but what you have shown us here looks very good….I might add that I also use the wood for small 'free form' sculpture as 'wood art'. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/298

Thank you. 
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Scott, is that fourth from the left or fourth from the right?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

That's funny Ethan! You have a keen eye.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I had some pretty small pieces, but I did make a custom knife handle on a chip carving blade. I never put a finish on it. It has a finish of oil from my hands.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

My daughters boyfriend has his own landscaping company and knows to bring me any interesting wood he prunes. Between him and my son-in-law I've been getting all kinds of goodies lateley.

There is a lot of it that is probably too small to bother with on the bandsaw but I'll have fun carving and turning it…thanks for the info all…

Niice handle Dick….amazing that it has no other finish. You sure you don't sweat poly?...


----------



## Steffen (May 9, 2007)

That's beautiful wood. I like your story about your mircro experience. I put mine in there for a long time but I powered the micro down to 1/5 the regular power.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

The caption says: *lilac turning, 4th from left.* That is nice. Is it dried or green still?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

The secret to oily skin. Don't wash your hands. (yuk)


----------

